# Paludariums, both landscape and aquascape



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Paludariums are setups which contain both dry land and water. With the addition of dry land, a whole new array of plant colors and textures are available to the hobbyist to create their aqua(land?)scapes. For example, there are many bog plants with white markings on the leaves such as Dieffenbachia sp. Furthermore, many of our aquarium plants can also live happily in their emersed states crawling onto dry land. The options are endles.

Although there are not very many good examples, here are some excellent paludariums in Japan:




























I believe one of the hardest portions of aquascaping the paludarium is trying to bridge the gap between the dry land and the water column. Usually, the top portions of the layout are lush and verdant with bromeliads, ferns, and philodendrons. However, the water portion's aquascape is usually pretty bland.

This is what Eric Cheng has to say: 


> The following is my advice / useful information about paludariums:
> 
> 1. Too much lighting harms the whole aqua plant, even just part of the plant stretched above the water level.
> 
> ...


Here is Eric Cheng's stellar example of a paludarium (I definitely see the Amano influence in the wood arrangement):










A lot of terrestrial plants we could not grow in aquariums are very suitable for paludariums. Also, many house plants also make excellent paludarium plants for the terrestrial portions:

On land:
Saintpaulia ionantha (african violets)
Dieffenbachia sp. (dumbcane)
Tillandsia sp. and Cryptanthus sp. (bromeliads and air plants)
Calathea sp. 
Fittonia argyronanta (polka dot plant, nerve plant)
...even orchids.

On land, but with roots in water:
Pilea cadierel (aluminum plant)
Acorus gramineus var. pusillus (Japanese fan)
Syngonium podophyllum (arrowheads)
Ophiopogon japonicus (mondo grass)
Chamaedorea elegans (Neanthebella palm)
Spathiphyllum wallisii 
Selaginella wildenowii (peacock fern)
Hemigraphis repanda (dragon flame)
Hemigraphis colorata (purple waffle)
Dracaena deremensis (corn plant, lucky bamboo)

In the water:
Our aquarium plants

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have become interested in these recently. What would be a good size tank to start one? I was thinking a 29 gallon (high.) Chuck Gadd has two nice articles on his paludarium http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/

What about a brackish paludarium with maybe archer fish? Are there many plants that will do well in brackish water?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Azoo has these things called garden tanks. we have the at Aquaticeco.com, it is a regular fishtank with an angle cut out from back to front. Its very useful to create a paludarium. It seems the best looking paludariums use ferns and moss to grow off wood / rock, so the seperation of land and water is not soo distinct.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Kevin,

You could try Cryptocoryne ciliata which often grows in brackish water environments (they're even from the same area as the archerfish, so it's biotopically correct). Mangrove seedlings are also a fine choice.

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

ADG has wonderful examples of some paludariums. Click here to see some. Their stuff is so beautiful, I often have one of their creationsa s my wallpaper.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Not only is there greater variety in flora but in fauna too. I've seen some incredible palladariums that house newts, salamanders, frogs, turtles and even a snake or two. I've always wanted to create one with some poison dart frogs. but I find the prospect of fruit flies, even wingless ones, getting lose in the house a nuisance. 

Seem at lfs...a kit to turn a 29 into a river tank. Never really looked into it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well if I can convince my other half, I think I am going to try it! This topic and looking at those pics have gotten me excited


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been toying with the idea for a paludarium but lack permission to start it. The plan involves styro and I haven't seen anything quite like it online so far, though I bet someone has thought of this before me.


----------

